# QUIET Livery yards in South Manchester please?



## Charlie Bucket (14 January 2013)

I'm sorry I know this has been done to death 

Please could anybody recommend me a quiet livery yard in the South Manchester area?
I've decided to take the plunge and return to college, I will be studying in Altrincham and living around the Fallowfield area.

Yard needs to be relatively quiet (please no riding schools), have 12hr+ turnout, all weather school, off road hacking and preferably hay on site. Option for part/holiday livery would be great too.

Thanks - and sorry again to repeat a thread been done over and over


----------



## Charlie Bucket (14 January 2013)

Shameless bump..


----------



## BlueC (22 November 2013)

Hello,

Did you have any luck finding a yard? Im in a similar situation, looking to move to didsbury/fallowfield area but have no local knowledge of the area :/ Any help would be very much appreciated  x


----------



## iCandy (24 November 2013)

Have you considered Matchington in Dunham Massey. It's a quiet yard. Decent turnout and a short trip down a country lane gets you onto the Transpennine trail. Farmer grows his own haylage and they do part/full if needed.


----------

